# socket cap screw



## Estrella

Buenas noches compañeros,

Quisiera su ayuda para  traducir "socket cap screws"

La oración dice así:

*Remove the three socket cap screws and retaining plate*

Mi intento: "Remueva los 3 tornillos _______ y la  placa de retención".


P.D. Los tornillos retienen la placa.



Les agradezco su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## CacaoSeeds

Is this referring to a light bulb? If so, "socket cap screws" in that context translates to "tornillos de portalámparas."


----------



## Estrella

Gracias por tu respuesta cacaoseeds,

Qué lastima que no puedo cortar y pegar la foto, lo intenté pero no se pudo.

Se trata de un anillo metálico (esa es la placa) y este anillo está sostenido por 3 tornillos sobre una unidad de montaje en una línea de producción.

O sea, hay que quitar los 3 tornillos y luego esa placa.

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## CacaoSeeds

Lo siento, pero jamás he oído hablar de ese tipo.


----------



## Estrella

That´s ok  cacaoseeds,

Maybe they are just 3 simple screws, with nice names  .


----------



## Sca

Estrella: los tres tornillos sujetan una cubierta que cubre la fosa donde se encuentra la placa de retención. Yo diría ,'remueva los tres tornillos de la cubierta y, luego, la placa de retención'.


----------



## Ilmo

Son tornillos de cabeza hexagonal hueca.


----------



## Estrella

Muchas gracias Sca e Ilmo!!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Estrella,

Otra posibilidad... *tornillo de cabeza hueca


*Un saludo,
Cuchu

fotos:http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&newwindow=1&safe=off&sa=G


----------



## Estrella

Gracias Cuchu!!!


----------

